# TV 1 Modulation



## guillenrocks (Sep 5, 2006)

I lease a 622 and a 522 and own a 942. I'd like to upgrade to another MPEG4 DVR, but to do so, I'd have to trade up my 522, and keep my 942. Problem is, I use both RF modulators on the 522 to distribute to separate rooms of my house. I can't do that on the 942. Does anybody know if there is a way to modulate the component out of TV1 on a 942 into an RF signal?


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

guillenrocks said:


> I lease a 622 and a 522 and own a 942. I'd like to upgrade to another MPEG4 DVR, but to do so, I'd have to trade up my 522, and keep my 942. Problem is, I use both RF modulators on the 522 to distribute to separate rooms of my house. I can't do that on the 942. Does anybody know if there is a way to modulate the component out of TV1 on a 942 into an RF signal?


You could get something as simple as a VCR to do it (via composite cables that is). Do composite out to a VCR, then use the RF out of it (on channel 3 or 4 obviously).

Or, they make more expensive modulators that will let you select what channel you want to modulate it on.


----------



## guillenrocks (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, but I already thought of that. The problem is, the 942 has only component outs or a DVI/HDMI. I was wondering if anybody knew of a way to modulate component outs.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Dishbacker wasn't that far off. Think DVD, not VCR. There are DVD recorders that accept component video input and convert it to a variety of lesser quality outputs. One that comes to mind is the LG Multiformat at Best Buy.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

guillenrocks said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I already thought of that. The problem is, the 942 has only component outs or a DVI/HDMI. I was wondering if anybody knew of a way to modulate component outs.


Your right, my bad. I use my 942 in single mode and have my composite outputs going to my DVD recorder (my component and HDMI outputs go to 2 different TVs). I keep forgetting that the composite outputs are for TV2....


----------

